# OMG! It's official!!!!!!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats! I cant imagine how exciting that would be!!! How big is the barn, like how many stalls, acres? Got any pictures of the barn?!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

im applying to graduate school in Indianapolis and if i get in i'll need a place to keep my horse (this would be next fall). do you have a website?


----------



## gaited1 (Dec 11, 2009)

*from Creek Bottom Stables*

congratulations! may your horses and business prosper! We at Creek Bottom Stables wish you and yours all the best!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats! That sounds so exciting! We need pictures ASAP


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats so exciting! good luck, i hope all goes well!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats! Yes pictures are a must!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm going out tomorrow to take better "official" pictures but these are some from today.

No website yet but I'm going to start that tonight.

It's a fairly large barn, 11 stalls that are about 12x16 each. 9 turnouts, two outdoor arenas, one very large indoor arena. A pond and about 84 acres of fields and woods to trail ride (with bush-hogged trails). 

Here's the front of our barn - or half of it - my cell phone doesn't take good pics.









Some of the stalls









The turnouts



















The indoor arena - well part of it - it's huge! Has shredded rubber footing.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

For reference - that blue thing waaay off in the distance is a full size barrel.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sooooooo jealous! I love those stalls...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! That is a nice barn! if you don't mind me asking(and I'm not trying to be rude), how much was it?
Congrats and I hope it does well and you get lots of boarders! Also, will you do pasture board for like 2 of the pasture/turnouts?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

im sooo jealous!! THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL STALLS!!!! i want them!!! and the WHOEL barn!! haha if it wasnt a whole abrn i would steal it!!!!!, lol


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We're subletting so it's not costing us as much as you'd think. It's worth it though.

We've thought about offering some pasture boarding but we haven't gone too far into that.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OH MY! That is a niceee place!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Gorgeous place. Congrats!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow you are so lucky : )


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We had a name change lol... it's now Serendipity Stables. It fits better and doesn't sound so snotty.

Here are some better pics from today:

The outside of our barn









The stalls: (they need painting but otherwise are functional and safe)

















Indoor arena and hotwalker:









One of the outdoor arenas (needs some TLC)









Some of the turnouts:


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! is that also an exercise/training track i see to the left of the outdoor arena


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh it is lol. It was a race horse facility in a former life.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I want to come live with you!! LOL Great looking place. It only looks like it needs some oaint and a little love to be fabulous again. good luck!


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow really nice place. I really like the arena and the hot walker. Nice stalls too. I want to get the european stall fronts too. 

I cant wait to see more pictures of it, and see horses there. How many horses do you think you will be able to board there?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We won't be using the hotwalker at all. Between us we have five horses, and we'll be boarding up to 6 more. But we're allowing people to trailer in for lessons, clinics and trails.


----------



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats awesome! Nice place! I wish I had that indoor arena!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous place! so jealous D= hehe
good luck with it =)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous place! I'm so insanely jealous. :wink:
Best of luck with your new place!


----------



## Whipperin1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*What's your contact information?*

I'm interested in boarding a horse or two with you. How do I contact you? Thanks


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous place! Just like everyone else, I'm insanely jealous! I just want to know when can "I" move in? LOL! Really, beautiful place! Congrats!!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Even if you can't move in - you're more than welcome to come and trail ride! 

We're going to have a big cookout in a few weeks! Pretty exciting!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

good luck i wish you well with it


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

That indoor arena makes me drool! So supremely jealous!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Need a working student and her "crazy" tall horse? ;]


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats! It's gorgeous =]


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish I lived near you. Your stable is gorgeous and I'm just in love with your spacious indoor. I would totally board with you if I could.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks! We're pretty lucky!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

My riding instructor actually has access to Grace Horse Park too! I was originally going to take lessons there before it closed down... then I found the instructor I'm with now and she got access to Grace! My grandpa's horse just moved to his house (he was boarded with my riding teacher) so I don't know if I'll ever get to ride out there now but it is beautiful!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah OMG so jealous!!! I want to live with you!


----------



## LWONDERFUL (Aug 5, 2010)

Is pancake or colorado dreamer for a horse name better?


----------



## LWONDERFUL (Aug 5, 2010)

What about Colorado Pancake?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice setup! Good luck with it!!!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! This is a lovely place! Congrats on getting it! I figured I'd pop in here and say I'm from less than two hours away from you! I live across the state line in Illinois, but I commute back and forth to go to college at Indiana State University in Terre Haute, IN if you know where that is.


----------



## Flex Horse (Mar 10, 2010)

So lovely to see such supportive messages to the OP, It's great to see positive messages! Best of luck OP, you have a beautiful facility and hopefully you can turn it in to a profitable and enjoyable business!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread is very old (December of 2009).

The OP is not even at this facility anymore. I am not even sure if the OP has horses anymore. The last posts by the OP they were getting out of horses for good.

The OP has not even been active here since April.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

LWONDERFUL said:


> Is pancake or colorado dreamer for a horse name better?


I like Colorado Dreamer better but what does it have to do with this thread?? (no offense just wondering)


----------

